# Topeka FT



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Any callbacks for the Qual.... Is the wind blowing up there too?
Good Luck everyone...


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to 2nd:
1,2,3,5,6,8,9,11,14,18,20,24,25,26,27,30,31,32,34,35,38 40,41,42,44,46,50,52,53,55,56,57,62,63,65,67,69


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't have all the placements but my dog Buck got 2nd in the qual and is now QAA!! A big thanks to my pro Gabe Withrow for a job well done!!

Todd


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Mark Edwards placed 3rd and 4th in the QUAL and also a Jam. 

I know that our dog "RAIN" received the 3rd place. I don't know the other two or who won.

GO BROWN DOG!!!!!! Good luck in your first open "RAIN" you made it through the first series !!!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

okvet said:


> I don't have all the placements but my dog Buck got 2nd in the qual and is now QAA!! A big thanks to my pro Gabe Withrow for a job well done!!
> 
> Todd


Congrats Todd!

fp


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

okvet said:


> I don't have all the placements but my dog Buck got 2nd in the qual and is now QAA!! A big thanks to my pro Gabe Withrow for a job well done!!
> 
> Todd


Congratulations to you and to Gabe.... Thanks for posting.


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats Todd and gabe! Job well done

Russell


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

32 dogs to the water blind.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Just scraped the 2nd set up for open water blind. Wind is a big factor for dogs hearing the whistles.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Any AM news?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Am callbacks 1,3,8,0,10,11,13,18,20,21,24,26,27,33,34,36,38,39,44,45,47,48,49,51,52

Land blind between left and middle marks of the land marks


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Any, News On The Open?
Thank You
Dave Hare


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

DaveHare said:


> Any, News On The Open?
> Thank You
> Dave Hare



No

Your welcome


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur callbacks 17 to water blind 

2,8,13,18,24,26,33,34,36,38,39,44,45,48,49,51,52


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Open callbacks to water marks:

6,14,20,25,27,30,32,38,40,53,62,65,67


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur 3,18,24,26,34,36,38,39,45,48,51,52


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

EdA said:


> Amateur 3,18,24,26,34,36,38,39,45,48,51,52


#3? didn't think #3 was in the 3rd-- did you mean 13?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Results as relayed to me:

Open:
1)Bob Hanssen/Lucy
2)Bill Burks
3)Karl Gunzer
4)Mark Edwards
RJ Eckett/Big Al
Jams-Eckett with Cosmo,Sam, And Zoom
Don't know other Jams

Am:
1)Bob Hayden/Big Al
2)Aaron Homburg
3)Phil Carson/Cosmo
4)Bob Hayden/Bo
Jams:Lauren Hayes/Slider
Tom Barrale/Blaser
Not sure of other Jams

Congratulations to all placements and jams especially both Bobs, Bill, Aaron, Lauren and Tom.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations, Aaron & Freddie with the Amt 2nd. 
Good thing he wasn't a scratch,


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

You kill me Glenda!

WAY TO GO AARON and Freddie! Extra biscuits for the big guy tonight. 

So happy for you two.


----------



## Nels (Feb 2, 2004)

Way to Go Aaron and Freddie. How about that Big Yellow Dog!!!

Greg


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

john h. said:


> Results as relayed to me:
> 
> Open:
> 1)Bob Hanssen/Lucy
> ...


Congrats all. 

Way to go Mark! Piper is on a roll.

Am RJ was Tim West with fire breathing wild man Jefe.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats, Aaron and the other AMs. Mr. West held on tight and got a RJ.
Congrats to the open finishers. Looks like a tough trial.


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Aaron,
Congrats On Your 2nd With Fred In The AM. I will Make Sure I Grill Him A Nice T Bone When He Gets Back To Colorado!!! Great Job.
Dave Hare


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to all who placed and received Jams at the trial.

Vern Hasenbank


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all the placers and finishers!!! Thank you all for the kind words!!! Fred was 'on fire' this weekend!!! Thanks so much to the Topeka retriever club for all of their hard work and wonderful trial. Thanks to Brandon and Lainee for fair and challenging tests! Most of all thank you Horsetooth Retrievers, Kenny Trott and Marcy Wright, for the hard work and patience with Fred over the past few months......four months ago he was a great hunting dog, flash forward four months and he has a Canadian Open Placement, Went 8 series in the Canadian National Open and now has an Amateur 2nd with me beside him!!!!! Not bad for four months in my opinion!!!

The priceless part of the weekend was turning around after the last series and seeing my dad beaming from ear to ear after seeing his boy Fred finish an AA stake and then beaming even more when he heard his name called out as 2nd Place!!!

Wouldn't trade today for much of anything regards,

Aaron*


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats Aaron on your Amateur 2nd!!!

And

Congrats to Tom Barrale and Blaser for finishing another. Y'all seem to always be there at the end.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Congratulations, Aaron!


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

john h. said:


> Results as relayed to me:
> 
> Open:
> 1)Bob Hanssen/Lucy
> ...


Nice weekend for Big Alfonse Capone of Mo-Kan...Way to go Bob Hayden & Bill Eckett!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Aaron, congrats to you and Fred. Didn't know your truck mate was your Dad! How cool was that?

Congrats to all at Topeka Club for all your hard work and to our Judges who put on a great trial. 

And congrats to my Vet Tod Mauldin and Pro Gabe Withrow for the QAA with Buck!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Bill Burke Yip! Yip! Yip! Congratulations.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Big congrats to Bob Hayden and Al on the Am win and Aaron great job to you and the big yeller dog on the second! So cool to meet your dad this weekend and see his enthusiasm and appreciation for our game!

Congrats to other placements and JAMs as well, especially my North Texas Mafia friends and my new karaoke buddies.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

john h. said:


> Jams:Lauren Hayes/Slider
> 
> Not sure of other Jams


while there were several others that would be the most memorable handler...;-)

RJ Jefe/West
JAM Allie/Rainbolt, Tubby/Aycock, Deacon/Roberts,


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

EdA said:


> while there were several others that would be the most memorable handler...;-)
> 
> RJ Jefe/West
> JAM Allie/Rainbolt, Tubby/Aycock, Deacon/Roberts,


 you old bird dog


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Aaron, that was a great story! What a super weekend . . . one you're not likely to forget.

Congratulations!

rita


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

kip said:


> you old bird dog


That would make Ed a pointer ;-) ;-)

Big congrats go out to Aaron, way to go with the big yeller dog, happy for you.


----------

